# Cleaver Handle.



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been putting this one off for a year or so. I found this cleaver blade in the basement when excavating to build out the wine cellar. I found that the company made these until around the late 1800's. The handle is made from a piece of scrap walnut I had laying around. This is my first knife handle.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Hack, how do you put the rivets/brads/whatever they are through? I have some good blades that the handles have been coming off of and would love to replace the handles with some nice woods.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

frankp said:


> Hack, how do you put the rivets/brads/whatever they are through? I have some good blades that the handles have been coming off of and would love to replace the handles with some nice woods.


I purchased what are called "blind bolt rivets" from this place...

http://www.knifeandgun.com/

It's basically a threaded steel rod and two round "nuts" at either end. They don't have a picture of the ones I used on their website. I asked them for a catalog. They were only ~4 bux.

I used a transfer punch to mark the hole locations, then drilled and counter-bored for the rivets. I applied epoxy to the assembly and screwed it together (the brass "nuts" have a slot for a screwdriver). Once the epoxy cured I started carving the shape on the handle.


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats a pretty clever cleaver Beaver! Sorry I couldnt resist.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I've always like the mean-looking blade of a cleaver. Nice work on the handle.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I looks like it truly belongs there. You have done a great job in shaping this handle and the brass blind rivits just add to its charm. Awesome.
Ken


----------



## jeff967 (Nov 28, 2008)

so you found a big arse choppin blade buried in the basement.are you still digging?


----------

